# Camping locations



## Longstreet1 (Dec 28, 2009)

We just bought a pop up, we have two small kids and a dog. Where are some good state parks or camp grounds with things to do? Fishing, swimming stuff like that.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

Red Top Mountain on Lake Allatoona is good...Hard Labor Creek
also has good campgrounds with power and water at each camp
site......You will see deer and can fish at both.....
HLC would be my 1st choice because of power and water...


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 28, 2009)

Lots of  State Parks that are good in N.E. Ga. I am sure N.W. Ga. has them too.
  Lake Winfield Scott is a favorite (north of Dahlonega), also an old favorite that is a privately owned is Trackrock right outside of Blairsville. They also (used to anyway) have nightly hayrides weather permitting.


----------



## contender* (Dec 29, 2009)

Do Cades Cove in the springtime, around May, you'll have to keep the dog off the trails or leave him/her at home but that's a great CG!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 29, 2009)

You're right down the road from Hard Labor Creek. High Falls is fairly close to you and so is Stone Mountain... Ga Power operates some nice CG's on Oconee... Go to http://www.gastateparks.org/ and take your pic. GA has a great state park system.


----------



## bmhayes (Dec 29, 2009)

*all state parks have pretty good campgounds*

Tallulah Gorge has a very nice campground.  It is a state park but Georgia Power actually controls the campgound, I think I am right on that.  It has a lake for fishing and lots of great hiking trails and amazing views.


----------



## CamoClad (Dec 31, 2009)

We have enjoyed camping at the KOA in Cherokee, NC.  It was a nice place w/ a heated indoor pool, trout fishing at the campground and a lot of other activities depending on when you went.    Another campground we liked was Vogel State park in Ga., we fished there at the campground as well as in some of the nearby streams.  We took our nephews (6-8 years old) on these trips and they had fun, though they probably enjoyed Cherokee a little more because of the indoor pool.  Georgia has a ton of opportunities for camping, the state parks are great, there are a lot of Corp of Engineers campgrounds on many of the lakes as well.  Have fun, I love getting up in the camper on Saturday morning and feeling like you are a world away from home!!! (Packing up on Sunday is another story...ha).


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> and take your pic. GA has a great state park system.



I agree.  You will find they all are pretty good, just depends on how far you want to go.  The north GA ones tend to stay more crowded than middle and south GA on average.  Winter is a great time to try the ones in the southern half of the state  avoiding all the heat and mosquitoes.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 8, 2010)

Lawrence shoals,Old salem,Parks Ferry are good campgrounds on oconee.We like Lawrence Shoals the best seems to be a little more secluded. High falls and Indian Springs are also fun.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jan 8, 2010)

*campgrounds*

We live in Conyers too and enjoy Old Salem campground at Oconee. Playground for the kids, swimming, fishing, pets welcome.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

I urge you to consider joining Friends of Georgia State Parks.

It is a great value!

http://friendsofgastateparks.org/

My 2 favorites are Fort McCallister in Richmond Hill (saltwater/inshore fishing) & Richard Russell just outside Elberton (great clean, blue/clear water ).


----------



## Swampy (Jan 12, 2010)

We recently visited Cloudland Canyon and had a good time. We have a pop up as well. Fort Mountain is interesting, also. Both Cloudland and Ft. Mountain have trails, swimming, and fishing.


----------



## moyehow (Jan 12, 2010)

Ft. Clinch in Fernadina beach fla.  If you want to go to the beach.


----------



## Jighead (Jan 12, 2010)

Clark Hill has some great camping and fishing with beaches. There are 2 state parks that come to mind, Elijah Clark and Mistle toe. Lots of Corps campgrounds too. Up here in NE Ga Rabun Beach is a good place to camp with fishing and swimming.


----------



## Gunny146 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hamburg is one of our favorites!! I haven't been to a state park I didn't like yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2010)

Gunny146 said:


> Hamburg is one of our favorites!! I haven't been to a state park I didn't like yet.



Hamburg is really nice and the fishing is good, only 10 minutes from my house!!


----------



## Gunny146 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hamburg is really nice and the fishing is good, only 10 minutes from my house!!



I'll have to give you a hollar next time we go. It's getting close. The wife doesn't dry camp, so we don't go when it real cold. I gotta see if I can rig up a hitch on the back bumper of the trailer so I can tow my jon boat when we make our Hamburg trips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2010)

You can rent one for next to nothing there.


----------



## Hackett (Feb 11, 2010)

Try Payne's Creek on Lake Hartwell. Reservations are hard to get unless you book way in advance, but it is a very nice campground.


----------



## Roberson (Feb 11, 2010)

We love Fort Mountain. Watch out for Bigfoot, though..........


----------



## DukeBoy30 (Feb 11, 2010)

just make sure you book a spot in advance


----------

